# Sig Pro 2340 factory case



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Tried calling Sig to see about getting a new Sig Pro 2340 factory pistol case. Had to leave a message and still no call back. Does anyone know where else I can get one?
Thanks,
Mar


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

this?

http://www.sigsauer.com/SigStore/ShowProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=29&productid=95


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link bruce


----------

